# Texture issue.



## gmiller8107w (May 23, 2017)

I did drywall for 15 years, took 10 years to pursue other ventures. I'm back and am running into an issue I've never had before. Doing a stomp on the ceiling but I can see through the texture and see all the joints. It's faint but noticeable. I prime before doing the texture. Any suggestions?


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

gmiller8107w said:


> I did drywall for 15 years, took 10 years to pursue other ventures. I'm back and am running into an issue I've never had before. Doing a stomp on the ceiling but I can see through the texture and see all the joints. It's faint but noticeable. I prime before doing the texture. Any suggestions?


Get the joints finished flat. Hmm. Stomp texture? Haven't seen that applied since the 1970's. Where is that popular?


----------



## Lovin Drywall (May 27, 2016)

Ya stomp = gross old school texture if you can see the finish its obviously dog sh eet and should be finished properly for texture


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

If im not mistaken its this drywall since the light weight came wrapped by recycled fuzzy paper, you will get smooth joints and fuzzy drywall surrounding em, 

The solution imho is level 5.


----------



## TomRestore (Oct 29, 2017)

gmiller8107w said:


> I did drywall for 15 years, took 10 years to pursue other ventures. I'm back and am running into an issue I've never had before. Doing a stomp on the ceiling but I can see through the texture and see all the joints. It's faint but noticeable. I prime before doing the texture. Any suggestions?


Try a 'manual-pump-sprayer' to spray texture on the drywall instead of stomping.let it stiffens and then knocks it down with a drywall knife.


----------

